# Eclipse Grafikprobleme



## HaukeG (22. Feb 2008)

Hallo,

ich benutze auf der Arbeit den jBuilder 2006 und zu Hause wollte ich mit Eclipse entwickeln. Ich habe zZ Eclipse 3.3.3.1 unter Vista installiert. Mein Problem ist, dass die ganze IDE die Steuerung defekt ist. Menupunkte lassen sich nicht anklicken, verschwinden wenn man sie anklickt, man kann im Sourcecode nicht richtig scrollen da einige Teile des Fensters stehen bleiben, andere gehen weiter nach unten, oder ein dicker schwarzer Kasten ist mitten im Sourcecode (siehe Anhang).
Beim jBuilder hatte ich ein ähnliches Problem beim scrollen, das habe ich aber durch -Dsun.java2d.noddraw als vmparam in Griff bekommen. Bei eclipse weiß ich nicht wie ich das einstellen kann.
Kann mir da jemand helfen?


Vielen Dank schonmal,
Hauke


----------



## Wildcard (22. Feb 2008)

Trag es in der eclipse.ini ein.
Ist allerdings ein sehr seltsames Problem. Gibt es dazu einen Bug?


----------



## HaukeG (22. Feb 2008)

Hi.

Also wie gesagt, beim jBuilder gibt es die jdk.conf und die sieht wie folgt bei mir jetzt aus:



> # +-----------------------------------------------------+
> # |                                                     |
> # |  This is the shared configuration file for the      |
> # |                      Win32 JDK                      |
> ...



und meine eclipse.ini sieht so aus:



> -showsplash
> org.eclipse.platform
> --launcher.XXMaxPermSize
> 256M
> ...



Aber auch das eintragen von 
-Dsun.java2d.ddoffscreen=false
-Dsun.java2d.noddraw
hat nichts gebracht.


----------



## Wildcard (22. Feb 2008)

Der neue JBuilder wird dann bei dir auch nicht funktionieren, da er jetzt ein Eclipse PlugIn ist.
Schau mal ob du einen Bug findest. Vista hab ich keins und das Problem ist mir gänzlich unbekannt.
Wenn du was findest, bitte posten. Ich will ja auch wissen wo unser Produkt läuft und wo nicht  :?

EDIT:
Die Properties konnten auch gar nichts nützen, das sind ja AWT Properties. Eclipse zeichnet mit SWT.


----------



## HaukeG (22. Feb 2008)

Ich werde mal weiter suchen. Ich installiere gerade eine VM XP Version. Mal sehen ob es da geht, und dann versuche ich mal eine ältere Version von Eclipse zu installieren. Irgendwie muss das doch gehen  Aber danke für deine späte Hilfe und ein schönes Wochenende schonmal.

Viele Grüße,
Hauke


----------



## Guest (23. Feb 2008)

Ich glaube die Probleme gibt es nur in der WPF Version von Eclipse. Ich habe die normale Version unter Vista x64 
und bisher noch nie Ärger damit gehabt.


----------

